# Where did the how to make rhinestone car decal video go?



## Julez (Mar 22, 2010)

I saw the video Decal World made showing how to make custom rhinestone car decals on You Tube. It has been removed from You Tube and The Decal World website. I ordered the decal material to make them and now I need instructions.. Any help would be great...


----------



## CocoVee (Apr 18, 2010)

Julez said:


> I saw the video Decal World made showing how to make custom rhinestone car decals on You Tube. It has been removed from You Tube and The Decal World website. I ordered the decal material to make them and now I need instructions.. Any help would be great...


I would contact Matt at The Decal World. He is always very helpful.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Ya know Julez, I am very sure that the people who have been following the rhinestone decal threads are wondering the VERY SAME THING!
"where did Matt's videos, decal material and all of his starter kits go??????"

I think that you had better ask him.

More step-by-step how to make rhinestone decal videos will be out very soon.

But, not from Matt.


----------



## Julez (Mar 22, 2010)

That is very sad and unfortunate...I was really excited and would be a great customer. I am on the PTO board at my kids elementary school, my son plays football and my daughter a cheerleader.. had great ideas!


----------



## Julez (Mar 22, 2010)

What a shame!


----------



## Julez (Mar 22, 2010)

Contacted Decal World... waiting on reply... already told friends and customers about the decals.. have orders that i cant fill


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Dont forget you can get Rhinestone Material from DAS, if you are a DAS customer,,


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> Dont forget you can get Rhinestone Material from DAS, if you are a DAS customer,,


 
I don't think that Julez is a das customer.
(?)

I buy "rhinestone decal material" from sources other than das, because I am not a das customer.
(to buy this material would entail me having to spend a lot of money on their whole system just to then have to turn around and spend another whopping 599.99 on a "rhinestone decal system".)

All I need to do is go to another source for this "rhinestone decal material" and purchase it at 2.88 - 6.50 per sqft.
I use XPEL paint protection film.


But, Julez knows where to get the "rhinestone decal material" as there are several sellers on here and elsewhere ....what she is needing is the VIDEOS.


P.S. Julez, here are a couple of sellers of the "rhinestone decal material" just in case you missed the post.
I am gathering many more to add to my list....stay tuned (and you will be the first to know when the new "step-by-step RS-decal instruction" videos come out!
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t123798-22.html#post736182


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I feel that whoever purchased from Matt/therhinestoneworld BEFORE he had to take down the videos should get the videos emailed/sent to them. 
So as to help them with their purchase.


----------



## Julez (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for your replies, I hope to get some info soon
I am actually a knk customer of Sandy's ( Hi Sandy )... I have all the equipment and materials, just do not remember the steps in the video..


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

What is the big secret?? Why won't anyone just say why the videos were taken off of youtube??


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

SandyMcC said:


> Oh, hi Julez! Of course! I should have recognized you by your user name!
> 
> Okay, are you comfortable already with making regular rhinestone templates? That part is the same... all the way up to lifting the rhinestones from the template using the same tape you use for T-shirts.
> 
> ...


 

Julez,

Here are the settings that Matt gave me a couple of months ago...

HEAT PRESS (matt=mighty press)
Pressure med 5
Temp 310-315
Time 10secs


Cutter/plotter (matt=roland gx24)
180 df
20 speed


----------



## jangele84 (Apr 4, 2008)

are these the videos?

TRW Rhinestone Video Tutorials | RhinestoneWorld.com


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

jangele84 said:


> are these the videos?
> 
> TRW Rhinestone Video Tutorials | RhinestoneWorld.com


 
Yes, those are "videos", but not the ones that are being questioned.

Matt(thedecalworld) used to have 2 videos about _exactly_ how to "make" a rhinestone decal, but was made to take them down.

These videos were step-by-step instructions.
From cutting the template, to cutting the decal material, to heat pressing the decal.
They were great(like the rest of his videos) because it gave people a chance to actually "see" how it's done...not just read about it.


----------



## jangele84 (Apr 4, 2008)

ohh I see, I never got to see those videos. Im trying to make those templates too, but I dont know exactly what kind of material to use. Let's see if Matt comes back and show us those videos.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

jangele84 said:


> ...Im trying to make those templates too, but I dont know exactly what kind of material to use.


 
For the rhinestone template material most people use the Hartco 425.

For the rhinestone decal material a lot of people are using XPEL paint protection film.
(Matt uses this and used to sell it.....I purchased mine from him)

You can find lots more info about all of these materials in the rhinestone section on the forum.


----------



## jangele84 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info, that helps a lot. I'll keep searching


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

ashamutt said:


> Julez,
> 
> Here are the settings that Matt gave me a couple of months ago...
> 
> ...


 
OOPS...I made a mistake in the post above. (sorry)

I meant to say, "Here are the settings that Matt gave me a *month* ago..." 
(I typed "_a couple of months ago_" and that was incorrect.

Here is the link to Matt's post...and his correct settings.
(again, sorry)
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t122650-2.html#post721891


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Julez said:


> I saw the video Decal World made showing how to make custom rhinestone car decals on You Tube. It has been removed from You Tube and The Decal World website. I ordered the decal material to make them and now I need instructions.. Any help would be great...


 
Ok Julez.... here is a new video on youtube! 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t122650-23.html#post750692


----------



## jangele84 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks, very helpful!!


----------



## sueson (Feb 19, 2009)

too bad you have to be a DAS customer to buy the decal system . .. for those of us who already have our own template system in place, it doesn't make sense to pay $2499 for their system & another $600 for the decal material . . .


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Did these videos ever get reposted or can they be viewed privately ?
I am having a hell of a time with car decals and could use some step by step.


----------

